# What would you do?



## smile4loubie (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been told to keep my blood levels below 7mmol and I was doing great at this at the start but now I'm struggling. I'm 13 weeks now and my levels are starting to creep up. They aren't high yet, just higher than the 7mmol. My latest reading was 8.8mmol 1 & half hours after eating. Would you take a correction dose for this or not bother? I obviously want to keep as strict as control as I can but don't want to stress my self out over it.



Oh and this is my link to my album with the 12 week scan photos xx


----------



## shiv (Nov 17, 2010)

There are a few ways to 'strike the spike' - if it was me, I would test at 1 hour and 2 hours post meal to see if I was shooting up straight after eating.

There are a couple of options I would look at - bolusing a long time before I ate, so my levels would drop and then be brought back up by the food, taking an increased bolus to stop any spiking and then having a small snack to cover the gap a bit later on, or what pumpers call a superbolus - bolusing too much and then dropping the basal down to stop a hypo. I know the latter isn't an option for you, but being as I'm *not* giving advice, they're just the options I'd use


----------



## rachelha (Nov 17, 2010)

Lou

When I was pregnant I was injecting about 15 mins before eating when possible to try and stop the spikes.  My spikes would be up in the mid teens though.  We are all different, but I know I would probably end up hypo if I corrected an 8.8.  Can you speak to your DSN about it?


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe speak to your team about taking your basal up.

Its all trail and error and a few high/low results dont do much harm aslong as they are normally ok.

xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 18, 2010)

I think it would depend how active I was. Just sitting, I'd take 1iu to correct that and check again 45 mins later to make sure I wasn't going up. At work, there'd be no point correcting it - an hour later I could be 5 and an hour later hypo.

It's soo different for everybody though. Whatever you do, I guess record it and watch what happens, so that you know for next time..... 

I spike low-to-mid teens and correct about once a day, but my Ha1bc has never wavered from 5.5


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 18, 2010)

Ps Where is link to scan photos?


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'd just say be a bit careful about correcting when not 'too' high - if you overcook it then you risk a hypo & bounce-back & as my doc was always telling me in pregnancy, get rid of those hypos to get rid of the highs!  Afraid apart from that it's the old trial & error...he also said if the BG wasn't high for too long it wouldn't be a big deal (this was on MDI mind you, so hard to do much about highs/lows than on a pump).

Best of luck & try not to stress over the odd highish reading - it sounds like you're doing really well! xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 19, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd just say be a bit careful about correcting when not 'too' high - if you overcook it then you risk a hypo & bounce-back & as my doc was always telling me in pregnancy, get rid of those hypos to get rid of the highs!  Afraid apart from that it's the old trial & error...he also said if the BG wasn't high for too long it wouldn't be a big deal (this was on MDI mind you, so hard to do much about highs/lows than on a pump).
> 
> Best of luck & try not to stress over the odd highish reading - it sounds like you're doing really well! xx





Yeah this is my thinking. I don't think I'll correct till maybe I'm a bit higher. maybe 10 instead and only take the 1unit.

Dont ya just love the D keeping ya on your toes lol 

Thanks girls for the help and support xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 20, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Yeah this is my thinking. I don't think I'll correct till maybe I'm a bit higher. maybe 10 instead and only take the 1unit.
> 
> Dont ya just love the D keeping ya on your toes lol
> 
> Thanks girls for the help and support xx



The further you get the harder it is aswell, its hard now i dread to think what its going to be like for me in the end, and then with a baby to look after its going to be fun xx


----------



## Laura22 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm 20 weeks tomorrow and mine are starting to go all over the place


----------

